# Co Clare Wild Camping



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried the wildcamping spot at Killaloe Co Clare or any others in that rough area? Heading down this afternoon for long weekend to see family in Limerick but don't want to stay in the city. All comments much appreciated!! (we're still quite new to this!)


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*co.clare wild camping*

hi,

thought i reconised the name of the town,we put a wild camping spot on the map for killaloe,and we need to upgrade it because we found this time you can also park across the river in ballina.

both spots are along the river,canal when you come over the bridge from ballina,turn sharp left,and at the end of the car park is where all the vans park up,if its full,back over the bridge and turn sharp right,follow down the road until you see the sign for the park,about hundred yards,turn in and there are several places to park.

there is water just over the other side of the bridge,near the tourist office,and a toilet

mags,

p.s. most places will let you park,we have just done another 8weeks,wilding,and had no props anywhere,just ask the locals,so helpful.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are endless places all along that coast, so many we stopped recording them. Just keep turning towards the sea, you can't go wrong, Alan.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*no prob*

v easy anywhere in the area, have fun


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks very much everyone - we ended up at the spot in Killaloe for two nights then had a night in Mountshannon wildcamping at the marina which was awesome and I will definately add to the list!


----------

